# Navy F/A-18 Pilot Shares New Details About UFO Encounters During Middle East Deployment



## The Purge (Jun 11, 2019)

Navy pilots are seeing these "craft" in all parts of the world....so common that they have to watch out that they don't  hit them!!!!!

As part of our ongoing and in-depth coverage of the military's increasingly publicized encounters with UFOs, we want to share with you exclusive correspondence between F/A-18 Super Hornet pilot Ryan Graves and The War Zone. Graves is one of a handful of Navy tactical jet aircrewmen that recently stepped forward regarding a near constant string of encounters with UFOs while training off the southeast coast of the U.S. between 2014 and 2015. In the message, he answers our question regarding statements that the mysterious craft followed his unit while on cruise to the Persian Gulf aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt.

*snip*

[Excerpt from F/A-18 Super Hornet pilot Ryan Graves's letter to Tyler Rogoway]:

_During my discussions on the hill and pentagon, I broached the subject regarding whether the UAP’s were limited to the Whiskey’s_ [restricted military operations airspace] _by VA Beach and our strike group, or whether they followed us in theatre _[Persian Gulf].
_It is a difficult question to answer. While flying in the med during the transit, or while operating in the gulf, the workload we have is significantly higher and we had less time to explore the phenomena, especially at this point where *it was such a daily occurrence we essentially only gave them enough thought as to avoid hitting them!*_


(Excerpt) Read more at thedrive.com ...


----------

